

SCOTUS:Amazon Workers Don’t Need to Be Paid During Mandatory Security Screenings - dthal
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/12/09/supreme_court_rules_against_paying_workers_for_security_screenings_amazon.html

======
CurtHagenlocher
Note that the Supreme Court is interpreting an existing law. Congress is free
to pass a new law which would require employers to pay for this time. Not
every apparent injustice is a constitutional issue.

